# Watering eyes



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh do I know where you are coming from! When I bought Misha, her breeder showed us her tear free face...she said she breeds for no tears. Both her brother and sister had no tears nor did her mother or father. Misha started tearing and we chalked it up to teething. Kept tearing so we tried yogurt, vinegar in water, probiotics, angel eyes, angel eyes natural, antibiotics, lubricating drops, contact solution, boric acid, had them flushed. The tears get worse and better but never go away. 

I am going to try eye envy as recommended by TinyPoodles, as soon as I can afford it. After that, if still tears I will get her to an opthomologist. In the mean time, I continue to clean at least twice daily and add lubricating drops. It is such a shame because she is such a beautiful dog, wit awful tear stains!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought I recently saw a post here where someone suggested bottled water to help with teary eyes. I'm not sure exactly why that would work, but it might be worth a try if you haven't already thought of that. I will see if I can find the post.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/3410-sharing-tip.html
Here it is


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Another thing i already tried, didn't work unfortunately ;(


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Opthmologist was the first thing that I did with Tangee, and she pretty much blew us off - that's how she is built, her tears overflow instead of draining internally as they should. The next thing we did was have her ducts flashed when she was spayed - that did nothing. But the eye envy original formula did work wonders for her. Oddly, when she had to have most of her teeth extracted, the tear staining shut off like somebody had flipped a switch, so while it may be correct that it begins around the time of the adult teeth coming in, I think that what they forget to mention is that it may last as long as they have those teeth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny, that is what our regular vet has told me. Says there is nothing wrong. Says her tear ducts weren't plugged when he flushed them. Says it is just how she is built. I even took all potatoes out of her diet and put her on low glycemic food. Its been two months...nothing. Frustrating as heck. But I will keep trying. The don't get goopy, or thick discharge...it is very watery and no matter how many times I dry it, it is wet again in a few minutes. It gets worse when she plays, and seems to dry when she sleeps.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny, that is what our regular vet has told me. Says there is nothing wrong. Says her tear ducts weren't plugged when he flushed them. Says it is just how she is built. I even took all potatoes out of her diet and put her on low glycemic food. Its been two months...nothing. Frustrating as heck. But I will keep trying. The don't get goopy, or thick discharge...it is very watery and no matter how many times I dry it, it is wet again in a few minutes. It gets worse when she plays, and seems to dry when she sleeps.



Yup, that is how it always is - even with those who are minimal tearers, they will get more when they are excited and playing, and for Tangee also, the only time that her face was dry was when she was sleeping. 
I can't promise you that eye envy will work, it seems that it is the type of product that either does nothing, or works a miracle, and you never know which your dog will be, but hers sure sounds similar to Tangee's.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

N2Mischeif: yes, it is such a very frustrating thing and I can see Misha has a beautiful face and being white, it shows up even more than it does on an apricot. I feel so bad for Callie having her eyes mopped constantly. None of her "family" has runny eyes either. There is dog optho nearby but we need a referral. My vet hasn't mentioned that would help but I will ask next month when Callie has her annual checkup and shots.
Please let me know if you have luck with eye envy or an opthalmologist. Is eye envy something to make the ducts drain or something to keep the stains away? Crystal Eye (by Fourpaws) helps with stains, as does a solution of 1/2 water 1/2 peroxide.
Callie has had filtered water since she was a puppy so that has nothing to do with her tear ducts.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Tiny Poodles: It does make me feel helpless and frustrated as Callie is a mini 14" and comes from a solid background of mini's with no toys. She never had runny eyes until she was well over a year old. I'm going to try the eye envy and see what happens.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Honest to goodness, I think that unless your dog has inverted eyelashes (which I kind of think would be obvious), the eye doctor is just a waste of money - they will tell you that is how her eye structure is, and unless you want put her on antibiotics long term, there is nothing to do about it.
When eye envy works, it both reduces the amount of tearing, and the staining, so it is certainly worth a try for a nominal cost.
Just make sure that you get the original formula that needs refrigeration, and a couple of packs of the pads that they sell ( you will waste a lot of product if you try to use anything else. I never found that you need to soak the pads in a jar as they recommend - just keep the bottle in the fridge, and pour a little onto a pad when you use it. They highly recommend the powder that they sell, but being apricot, it gave Tangee a ghostlike appearance, and I found that SHEjust did not need it - the company says that many of their customers need both the liquid and the powder, but Tangee didn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

SusanG said:


> My vet hasn't mentioned that would help but I will ask next month when Callie has her annual checkup and shots.


I'm starting off-topic Susan…I came to this thread because my cream girl also has constantly weepy eyes. But your statement caught my attention, and I couldn't let it go. Current research strongly suggests that dogs are being over-vaccinated…that yearly vaccines are, in fact, not only unnecessary but dangerous. I don't know how old your pretty Callie is, but I assume she had her puppy shots and one-year boosters. That's all she may need for years. Please have a look at these articles before you go to the vet next month…(Dr Dodds has done extensive research, and she is considered one of the foremost experts in vaccinations)…

Dr Dodds' Vaccination Protocol

One Vaccine Could Change Your Dog's Life Forever 

Angry vet: Vaccinations

My dogs (boys are 7, girl is 3) will be getting blood titre tests from now on, instead of vaccines. The immune system is delicately balanced, but it's fierce when attacked. I've even read (from credible sources) that titre tests don't actually have to be repeated (still debating that one for my own gang)…once immunity is gained, it's there for years, if not life. Makes sense; after all, how many polio or measles shots do humans get in a lifetime? I could go on (it's a subject I'm passionate about), but I'll leave it there. For Callie's sake, I hope you do a little research and come to your own conclusion about yearly vaccines. Not all vets are on board with the new protocols, unfortunately. 

As for weepy eyes, this discussion is very interesting to me. Our girl had entropion in one eye, which was surgically fixed when she was a yearling. Her eyes were good for a while, but then teared on and off…we thought it was seasonal allergies (spring/fall), but the weeping has now continued all through this winter. We've been experimenting with different kibble and raw meats, thinking it might be a food allergy. We recently got pre-approval from our pet insurance to go ahead with allergy tests ($600…yikes!…the insurance, thankfully, pays for 90%). But I do suspect that the shape of her pretty face is a factor; her face and eyes are so different from her unrelated brothers…who have dry eyes. Thanks for this discussion and the various suggested treatments. I'll be doing some more research!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Cailinriley. thanks for the info on vaccinations. I hear you, I hate shots and am so careful about it and have had the vet do her distemper/parvo shot and lyme disease shot a few weeks apart. I definitely will do some research on titre testing and ask him about it. Unfortunately, we live in an area heavily infested with Lyme Disease and twice when Callie was a puppy she got a tick that slipped by our examinations and overnight got huge lumps. My sister and her husband have had Lyme disease four times, just from mowing their lawn. This is a risky area for animals and people, especially since we have deer in our yard. She never gets leptospirosis shots which I hear can be fatal for poodles. We go camping all summer and plan a cross country trip, I worry about what she might be exposed to in strange places. The thing I hate most is the flea/tick treatment which I do at half strength and much less than every month and only in the bad flea/tick months. Callie had a terrible reaction to Frontline but she can take AdvantixII ok. I've tried all the natural repellents (but they repel people and gave me allergic attacks - oh the smell!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Though those things are all scary, just remember, if her immunity is already there, vaccinating her again will not make her MORE immune, it can actually compromise the immune system making her LESS immune. Just like in humans, I was vaccinated as a child for polio and am now immune, getting another polio vaccine will not make me more immune. Misha had her set of puppy shots and is due now to be titered. I anticipate she will not need any more vaccs, probably for the rest of her life. I will titer every three years.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka did "fail" her first parvovirus titer, and was re vaccinated, but has been fine since, so just be aware that it can happen, and there is a reason to titer!
By new vet still insists on annual titers, and I know it is not really needed, but I figure what the heck, let's"reinforce her" for promoting titers instead of vaccines (if the dog should fail the titer, she does not charge for the vaccine) - I don't want her to feel like she is losing income as opposed to the vet's who still push the vaccines!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

But next year I will point out that I would not vaccinate Tangee even if she failed a titer, so in her case there really is NO point!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

